# plus d'affichage imac g3



## Deleted member 98436 (23 Août 2009)

Bonjour,

Je récupéré un ancien imac g3 myrtille (350Mhz, 320 Mb ram, lecteur cd, pas de firewire, os 9). Il démarrait jusqu'à ce matin correctement (mise à part le disque dur qui "grattait"). Ensuite il a commencer à "bugger" au niveau de l'affichage (l'image était à moitié décallée), et maintenant l'écran ne s'allume plus du tout ... J'entends le disque dur qui travaille ... 

Je pense que ce problème à été traité beaucoup de fois sur internet, mais je n'ai pas trouvé de réponse malgré mes recherches sur google et sur macgénération. Peut-être que je n'utilise pas les bon thermes ...


----------



## boninmi (23 Août 2009)

L'hypothèse la plus élémentaire est que la carte graphique est morte ...
Tu peux tenter de connecter l'ordinateur à un autre moniteur pour tester.
Ensuite il faut voir si sur ce modèle cette carte peut se changer de façon indépendante (ça dépend des G3).


----------



## Deleted member 98436 (23 Août 2009)

Merci pour ta réponse ... mais n'y a-t-il pas d'autres hypothèse ? Je n'ai pas envie de faire des frais sur cette antiquité, même si ce mac est très joli 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h57 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h10 ----------

dois-je mettre à jour le firmware ? Mais comment le faire sans écran (et l'ordinateur n'est pas encore connecté a internet)


----------



## pickwick (23 Août 2009)

bouhhh ces macs sont à un niveau de prix sur ebay voisin de 40 euros........ alors faire des frais dessus s'il est en panne.... autant en retrouver un aussi joli et pas cher !


----------



## Deleted member 98436 (23 Août 2009)

mon but était justement de le revendre dans l'état (avec l'écran fonctionnel) ... mais si l'écran ne fonctionne pas ... je pense vendre les principales pièces et recycler la base en lit pour chat :rateau:


----------



## pickwick (23 Août 2009)

Certaines personnes en ont fait des aquariums fort sympa.


----------



## boninmi (23 Août 2009)

lolo1992 a dit:


> mon but était justement de le revendre dans l'état (avec l'écran fonctionnel) ... mais si l'écran ne fonctionne pas ... je pense vendre les principales pièces et recycler la base en lit pour chat :rateau:



Excellente utilisation


----------

